# Can't install it via Win7 64bit



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I read everywhere, downloaded everything, and still same crap. I get the same freakin error in CMD after typing: "navacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller"

Error: 'novacom' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

put acme and novacom both in c:\

then run the command again


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I just realized I don't have a novacom application file but its called novacomd...


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I read everywhere, downloaded everything, and still same crap. I get the same freakin error in CMD after typing: "navacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller"
> 
> Error: 'novacom' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.


If you have installed Webos sdk correctly then you need to use following command from the directory where ACMEInstaller exe is:

> "C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\novacom.exe" boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

My novacom is for amd yet I have intel, where can I find the correct novacom?


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> My novacom is for amd yet I have intel, where can I find the correct novacom?


Not sure which webos you installed as there is nothing like intel or amd for windows 7. Anyways download 64 bit version for windows from below link and follow what I mentioned before.

https://cdn.downloads.palm.com/sdkd...Binaries/Palm_webOS_SDK-Win-2.1.0-519-x64.exe


----------



## ecuadorche (Oct 13, 2011)

i have an amd computer as well and im also trying this, my touchpad when i put the command in resets to the hp start up logo but thats all it does nothing else it wont run that linux installer you see in the video


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I reinstalled novacom and nothing same error...


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I noticed the ACMEInstaller is specified as "file" in my file explorer it has no file extension...


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont know why my touchpad just showing the USB picture after i typed the command : novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller 
please help! i tried it already 10 times and each time i let it run for 30mins but nothing happened at both touchpad and command prompt


----------



## ecuadorche (Oct 13, 2011)

i have the same thing novacom and a novacomd exe within the palm files


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Same problem here, I've also tried moving novaocom and acmeinstaller to a folder on the desktop and it wont work.. the closest ive got to installing was pressing enter after the command and the touchpad turning to the HP logo and sitting there fml


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

When I type only novacom in CMD I get the following so I guess novacom does work however I can't get that code to run...

View attachment 4150


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going to try with wubi.. can someone post the instructions for installing this with Linux?


----------



## ecuadorche (Oct 13, 2011)

nothing here ive been trying all day to do this and i have failed on both osx and windows 7, this thing will not run no matter what i do? all i get is the hp logo and thats all nothing else i have tried adding and removing files from the cminstall folder ive tried a million combinations in the cmd and nothing, does it matter if my touchpad is overclocked? does it need to be stock i have litarelly given this thing a lot of patience and tries but nothing


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

when I remove the ACMEInstaller from the novacom folder it shows another error: "The system cannot find the file specified."

Now when I add the whole ACMEInstaller folder into the novacom folder I get: "Access is denied"

When I place on the ACMEInstaller file into the novacom folder I get the error I mentioned earlier...


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

I had this problem too. You're over analyzing it. Put both novacom.exe and acmeinstaller into c:

Then your cmd prompt will already be pointed at the right directory. Type the mem boot command.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok there's 4 issues here.

First ecuadorche
If you get the HP logo then you haven't held down the volume + button when powering the touchpad on. Hold vol + before you hit power then the white USB should show within 2 seconds.

Next the novacom.exe problems.
Forget installing the SDK. It's overly complex and wasteful of space. Download the Universal Novacom Installer and use that. http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/278224-universal-novacom-installer-uni-v1-2-1-a.html Find the novacom.exe file and put ACMEInstaller in the same place as the novacom.exe file. Navigate to that directory and issue the command.

nhok_ti
You have the pipe the wrong way round. It's < that should be in the command. You are using >

_ThaNerd_
Windows 7 treats the directory that novacom.exe is in as a protected directory. You either need to hit continue in the UAC window that should appear or simply take SilentAce07's good advice and just move BOTH the novacom.exe and ACMEInstaller files to C:\ and run it from there.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

I am on Windows 7 64x and i am assuming you are on some version of WIndows too. But, I was able to figure it out:

Put the ACMEInstaller file in﻿ the following folder:

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\

In that folder there is an application file called novacom. This is what my command prompt was unable to find.

In cmd, type

cd C:\"Program Files"\"Palm, Inc"\

(u need the quotes)

then

navacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller

these are the exact instructions for running on WIN7... change to the novacom dir first as stated with c:\"program files"\"palm, inc" then run the command


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

i tried the corrected command but it came out the same result. i stuck at the USB picture and nothing else ran


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> I am on Windows 7 64x and i am assuming you are on some version of WIndows too. But, I was able to figure it out:
> 
> Put the ACMEInstaller file in﻿ the following folder:
> 
> ...


I've tried this too and it doesn't work.. on another note wubi keeps giving me and error... greaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya something is wrong...it keeps giving the same error no matter what I do...


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

here is what happen to me! after the command novacom...... 
View attachment 4151


----------



## ecuadorche (Oct 13, 2011)

ive literally tried every method people have told me to put this command in and it still fail, all that is happeniing is its in the big usb logo the one after i hold down the volume up button once i hit enter on the commands that are correct the thing just goes to the hp logo and stays there nothing else


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

You still have the redirect the wrong way around. Please read people's replies to your posts.

use < not >


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't do anything in the terminal after that and nothing happens w/ the touchpad it just stays at the white usb logo


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

ecuadorche

What are the contents of the cminstall folder on the Touchpad and exactly where did you create it?


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

MoodMuzik

Same question to you about contents of the cminstall folder. Also, when you got the white USB logo did Win7 say it was installing drivers?


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

nhok_ti

You will probably need to redownload the ACMEInstaller, if you redirected console output to it I wouldn't trust it not to become corrupt.


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> When I type only novacom in CMD I get the following so I guess novacom does work however I can't get that code to run...
> 
> View attachment 6002


What command are you using? Provide exact command..also where have you unzipped Acmeinstaller.zip?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> MoodMuzik
> 
> Same question to you about contents of the cminstall folder. Also, when you got the white USB logo did Win7 say it was installing drivers?


The first time.. and cminstall is its own folder on my touchpad.. mounted it as usb created folder named cminstall and put the cm7,moboot, and cwr


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

The command is right, you can see it in the image.

Can you type dir in the Palm Inc directory and upload a picture of the result?


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> The first time.. and cminstall is its own folder on my touchpad.. mounted it as usb created folder named cminstall and put the cm7,moboot, and cwr


OK, and you put them in as untouched .zip files?

In the palm Inc directory you *did* unzip the ACMEInstaller.zip to get both the readme and ACMEInstaller (with no extension)?


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

This is what I have in my folder and I keep getting the same freakin error!

View attachment 4155


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> OK, and you put them in as untouched .zip files?
> 
> In the palm Inc directory you *did* unzip the ACMEInstaller.zip to get both the readme and ACMEInstaller (with no extension)?


Yes I have done that, I will upload a picture again.

Is CM Folder on touchpad supposed to be cminstall or "cminstall" i have tried both


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

_ThaNerd_
That looks good to me. All I can suggest is Doctor your TP back to factory and try again 

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Yes I have done that, I will upload a picture again.
> 
> Is CM Folder on touchpad supposed to be cminstall or "cminstall" i have tried both


cminstall without the quotes and in the root directory, not in /media or anywhere else.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

make novacom run as admin, change it in properties see if that helps


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh make sure you have unmounted or ejected your device BEFORE rebooting and make sure to use the " when changing dir in cmd


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


>


I am on Windows 7 64x and i am assuming you are on some version of WIndows too. But, I was able to figure it out:

Put the ACMEInstaller file in﻿ the following folder:

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\

In that folder there is an application file called novacom. This is what my command prompt was unable to find.

In cmd, type

cd C:\"Program Files"\"Palm, Inc"\ <--- do it exactly like this, not cd Program files enter, cd Palm, Inc enter

(u need the quotes)

then

navacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

MoodMuzik

Your problem is easy. Your ACMEInstaller is 0 bytes (it's an empty file). This is probably a result of using > instead of < and you overwrote the file.

Re-download it and try again.

xSLUGx's advice will do nothing until you fix the ACMEInstaller.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> MoodMuzik
> 
> Your problem is easy. Your ACMEInstaller is 0 bytes (it's an empty file). This is probably a result of using > instead of < and you overwrote the file.
> 
> Re-download it and try again.


nice catch stuart I didn't even notice, that would def make a problem. also

MoodMuzik check file sizes inside your cminstall directory, I had to delete and copy again because they were to small


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Same thing...I am just out of luck I guess 



xSLUGx said:


> make novacom run as admin, change it in properties see if that helps


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> MoodMuzik
> 
> Your problem is easy. Your ACMEInstaller is 0 bytes (it's an empty file). This is probably a result of using > instead of < and you overwrote the file.
> 
> ...


I replaced the file, it still just sits in the command prompt doing nothing and the touchpad stays @ usb logo


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

hey I installed novacom from the x64 link on this website, maybe you guys should try that

http://palm.cdnetworks.net/opensource/novacom/novacom-win-64.tgz


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

i guess this will just never work for me


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Also if I gov cd Program File cd Palm Inc and then just put novacom it just freezes also i dont get the options the other guy posted in here


----------



## King003 (Aug 24, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> I am on Windows 7 64x and i am assuming you are on some version of WIndows too. But, I was able to figure it out:
> 
> Put the ACMEInstaller file in﻿ the following folder:
> 
> ...


 this didnt work because its spelled wrong, make sure novacam is spelled correctly


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe its the ACMEInstaller that prevents this to work in win7 64bit...wierd but the error only shows up when I place the ACMEInstaller into the novacom folder.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm on Ubtuntu now.. how do I get the Novacom drivers to install I'm using the Universal Novacom thing but it's not installing like it had been on windows


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

do everyone have novacomd? I have an intel cpu and yet it keeps installing novacomd which seems to be for amd


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I believe its the ACMEInstaller that prevents this to work in win7 64bit...wierd but the error only shows up when I place the ACMEInstaller into the novacom folder.


EDIT: You're installing the wrong program. completely. Just looked online. novacomD is a daemon/driver for some palm-pre related things. Follow my instructions below, including WHERE to download and WHICH thing to click on, and you should be ok.

I flashed last night. I used Windows 7, 64-bit edition, Intel Core 2 Quad. 6Gigs of XMS ram, crappy-ass video card. So, Intel, x64, Windows 7...I've got all the same specs as you. Let's try to walk through this step by step.

*1) Go download "Palm_webOS_SDK-Win-2.1.0-519-x64.exe" You get it from here, UNDER STEP 4
https://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&layout=page&id=1661*

2)* Install it*. I know it says you only have to install one part (novacom), but clearly you are missing something. So just install the whole dang thing (it's not a space hog anyways, and you can uninstall it later)

3) Make ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that your ACMEInstaller is 8.62MB (*Right-click, properties, Size: 9,041,257 bytes*)

4) Put your update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip on your Touchpad in the cminstall folder
You'll also want to put the "moboot_0.3.3.zip" and "update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip" in the cminstall folder on your Touchpad as well.
And don't forget that your main file MUST start off as "update-cm ...or else the installer won't see the file. *You MUST rename the file so that it looks like the name I have above* ("update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip")
5) safely remove your tablet *(using the windows Safely Remove Hardware icon*)
6) Shut it down, put it into that special usb mode. 
Edit: (While turning the tablet on, press-and-hold the Volume-UP key until screen shows giant usb icon)
7) I put all of my files (including the ACMEInstaller into the directory "G:\Downloads\Android"
8) *Windows Key + R (run)
type "cmd"*
9) Since my files were in G:\Downloads\Android, I typed: 
g: [hit ENTER]
cd G:\Downloads\Android [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller [hit ENTER]

if your files were in c:\Cyan
you should type
cd c:\cyan [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller <--- COPY AND PASTE THAT LINE!!!
[hit ENTER]

NOTE THAT YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE INTO THE WINDOWS COMMAND PROMPT USING THE RIGHT-CLICK ON YOUR MOUSE.


----------



## bushfire (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the nice post...quite useful..just a minor feedback..if you can expand Point No. 6 to say what to do exactly to get into 'special usb mode'...


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

OK found the problem, I had several novacom installation. Advice: delete everything from HP and Palm using program unistall in control panel. Then follow lane32x instruction above.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Where does that SDK install Novacom to?


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok I did what you said still just sits at the white usb logo and the cmd prompt just hangs


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

MoodMuzik: When you connected the Touchpad with the USB Logo did you get a prompt from Win7 when it detected your device? If so, what did it say?

I am having another issue, how do I install the other 2 things? Moboot and the Clock thing? I want to install apps and Google Market...


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> MoodMuzik: When you connected the Touchpad with the USB Logo did you get a prompt from Win7 when it detected your device? If so, what did it say?
> 
> I am having another issue, how do I install the other 2 things? Moboot and the Clock thing? I want to install apps and Google Market...


Originally it installed something like novacom bootie.. i just want this shit to work


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

And now it doesn't? Did you delete everything related to HP and Palm and followed this:

EDIT: You're installing the wrong program. completely. Just looked online. novacomD is a daemon/driver for some palm-pre related things. Follow my instructions below, including WHERE to download and WHICH thing to click on, and you should be ok.

I flashed last night. I used Windows 7, 64-bit edition, Intel Core 2 Quad. 6Gigs of XMS ram, crappy-ass video card. So, Intel, x64, Windows 7...I've got all the same specs as you. Let's try to walk through this step by step.

1) Go download "Palm_webOS_SDK-Win-2.1.0-519-x64.exe" You get it from here, UNDER STEP 4
https://developer.palm.com/index.php...t=page&id=1661

2) Install it. I know it says you only have to install one part (novacom), but clearly you are missing something. So just install the whole dang thing (it's not a space hog anyways, and you can uninstall it later)

3) Make ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that your ACMEInstaller is 8.62MB (Right-click, properties, Size: 9,041,257 bytes)

4) Put your update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip on your Touchpad in the cminstall folder
You'll also want to put the "moboot_0.3.3.zip" and "update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip" in the cminstall folder on your Touchpad as well.
And don't forget that your main file MUST start off as "update-cm ...or else the installer won't see the file. You MUST rename the file so that it looks like the name I have above ("update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip")
5) safely remove your tablet (using the windows Safely Remove Hardware icon)
6) Shut it down, put it into that special usb mode.
7) I put all of my files (including the ACMEInstaller into the directory "G:\Downloads\Android"
8) Windows Key + R (run)
type "cmd"
9) Since my files were in G:\Downloads\Android, I typed: 
g: [hit ENTER]
cd G:\Downloads\Android [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller [hit ENTER]

if your files were in c:\Cyan
you should type
cd c:\cyan [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller <--- COPY AND PASTE THAT LINE!!!
[hit ENTER]

NOTE THAT YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE INTO THE WINDOWS COMMAND PROMPT USING THE RIGHT-CLICK ON YOUR MOUSE.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea i did all of that.. literally nothing happens after i enter the prompt i dont understand


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

And now it doesn't? Did you delete everything related to HP and Palm and followed this:

EDIT: You're installing the wrong program. completely. Just looked online. novacomD is a daemon/driver for some palm-pre related things. Follow my instructions below, including WHERE to download and WHICH thing to click on, and you should be ok.

I flashed last night. I used Windows 7, 64-bit edition, Intel Core 2 Quad. 6Gigs of XMS ram, crappy-ass video card. So, Intel, x64, Windows 7...I've got all the same specs as you. Let's try to walk through this step by step.

1) Go download "Palm_webOS_SDK-Win-2.1.0-519-x64.exe" You get it from here, UNDER STEP 4
https://developer.palm.com/index.php...t=page&id=1661

2) Install it. I know it says you only have to install one part (novacom), but clearly you are missing something. So just install the whole dang thing (it's not a space hog anyways, and you can uninstall it later)

3) Make ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that your ACMEInstaller is 8.62MB (Right-click, properties, Size: 9,041,257 bytes)

4) Put your update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip on your Touchpad in the cminstall folder
You'll also want to put the "moboot_0.3.3.zip" and "update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip" in the cminstall folder on your Touchpad as well.
And don't forget that your main file MUST start off as "update-cm ...or else the installer won't see the file. You MUST rename the file so that it looks like the name I have above ("update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip")
5) safely remove your tablet (using the windows Safely Remove Hardware icon)
6) Shut it down, put it into that special usb mode.
7) I put all of my files (including the ACMEInstaller into the directory "G:\Downloads\Android"
8) Windows Key + R (run)
type "cmd"
9) Since my files were in G:\Downloads\Android, I typed: 
g: [hit ENTER]
cd G:\Downloads\Android [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller [hit ENTER]

if your files were in c:\Cyan
you should type
cd c:\cyan [hit ENTER]
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller <--- COPY AND PASTE THAT LINE!!!
[hit ENTER]

NOTE THAT YOU CAN COPY AND PASTE INTO THE WINDOWS COMMAND PROMPT USING THE RIGHT-CLICK ON YOUR MOUSE.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

glad u got it working. It's running fine on my x64.
I'm running Win7 x64 ultimate and was gonna help YOU out if u needed.
:grin:


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> And now it doesn't? Did you delete everything related to HP and Palm and followed this:
> 
> EDIT: You're installing the wrong program. completely. Just looked online. novacomD is a daemon/driver for some palm-pre related things. Follow my instructions below, including WHERE to download and WHICH thing to click on, and you should be ok.
> 
> ...


Yep did all of that.. my prompt literally just hangs after I push enter.. like I can type or do anything but it also doesnt communicate with the touchpad since that stays as the usb logo


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Yep did all of that.. my prompt literally just hangs after I push enter.. like I can type or do anything but it also doesnt communicate with the touchpad since that stays as the usb logo


Q) Is your USB plugged into a front port? 
A) Try the back port (front ports frequently have tiny wires that can't carry the current (amps) necessary)

Q) Are you using another USB cable?
A) Try using the original one that cam with your HP, or an even thicker one

Q) Are you using a USB hub?
A) Try plugging your cable directly into the ports on your computer, preferably a back port OR if your computer is like my previous one, get a powered USB hub for 10 bucks at Big Lots so that your touchpad can get enough power.

Not saying this is definitely the cause, but I'm putting my money on it.

Could be a conflict in windows as well.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

bushfire said:


> ^^ Thanks for the nice post...quite useful..just a minor feedback..if you can expand Point No. 6 to say what to do exactly to get into 'special usb mode'...


EDIT SORRY! I rushed the response. while it is booting, hold the VOLUME UP KEY (not down. up. UP UP UP)
Oh. Sorry. I was rushing the post trying to get to the TV to watch the episode of The Mentalist, since Windows Media Center refuses to record it.
The usb mode (whatever they are calling it) where you turn off your tablet, then press and hold the (EDIT) VOLUME UP KEY as your power it on, until the giant white USB logo comes on the screen.

Thats when you plug in your usb cable. You can leave it in this mode, and leave it plugged in the entire time you are getting your console setup and putting files in the right place on your computer. Just don't forget about it and trip over the cord, sending your precious tablet hurtling off your bed and towards a hard-wood floor. (ahem. no...this...um...didn't happen to me)


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> And now it doesn't? Did you delete everything related to HP and Palm and followed this:
> 
> EDIT: You're installing the wrong program. completely. Just looked online. novacomD is a daemon/driver for some palm-pre related things. Follow my instructions below, including WHERE to download and WHICH thing to click on, and you should be ok.
> 
> ...


quoted because this is a good post to repeat.

you are missing one thing: I believe novacom.exe should be in the same folder as ACMEInstaller. Therefore, in your case scenario at least, you should put ACMEInstaller IN ADDITION to novacom.exe into your G:\Downloads\Android


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> quoted because this is a good post to repeat.
> 
> you are missing one thing: I believe novacom.exe should be in the same folder as ACMEInstaller. Therefore, in your case scenario at least, you should put ACMEInstaller IN ADDITION to novacom.exe into your G:\Downloads\Android


If you run the full SDK installer, Novacom gets added to your operating system's $PATH variable, so you can just type "novacom" from anywhere and it will work.

*For those with problems and the command prompt just freezes, what happens when you connect your touchpad type the following*

"novacom -l" (NOTE: that's a lowercase L as in LIST not an i

??


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I managed to get it working on my sisters win7 64bit computer.. no idea why but it worked the first time.. thanks for all who helped me


----------



## ecuadorche (Oct 13, 2011)

i havent yet tried this myself but i will in the morning i will follow all the instructions from scratch tommorrow since the pc i need is not available right now


----------



## Attilio (Oct 14, 2011)

I am having a very similar issue, although with Win 7 32bit. I have tried the steps above exactly, except installed the x86 file instead of the x64. I get the same thing as moodz was describing, the command prompt just sits there with a new line when i hit enter.

novacom -l shows me a long string of numbers ending with usb topaz-bootie. when i use ctrl c to kill the running command(just sitting there) the touchpad changes from the usb logo to the hp logo. I then must restart with power + home button.

any other ideas?


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. So novacom is indeed recognizing your tablet.

Have you tried running 'cmd' as an administrator?
Did you make sure your file size for 'ACMEInstaller' is correct?

In which directory did you place the ACMEInstaller file on your computer? Try one that has no spaces (like c:\ or c:\acme\)
Did you copy and paste the command exactly? 
Did you run the command from the same directory as where the ACMEInstaller file is located ('cd' into the directory first, type DIR and make sure it shows 'ACMEInstaller' listed)


----------



## Attilio (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I have tried running cmd as administrator
Double checked the file size, I put ACMEInstaller in the same folder as novacom.exe(original install folder). I also put ACMEInstaller in a seperate directory under my user\android files. both directories do the same thing. I have not tried a directory with no spaces. I copied and pasted, and typed in myself. And yes, I tried to run the command from the same directory as ACMEInstaller was located.


----------



## blitz49 (Oct 14, 2011)

I also had problems installing cm7. I tried on my desktop and laptop and could not get pass the hp logo. I almost gave up, but I tried on last time on my 2nd laptop, and the install went great with no problems. The only difference is the 2nd laptop I needed admin privileges. So if some of you are still having problems, try on another computer or create a standard account on windows and try to see if that works.


----------



## Attilio (Oct 14, 2011)

I have tried my netbook as well. although same thing is happening. I will try to create a dummy account and see if that has anything to do with it...


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Attilio said:


> I have tried my netbook as well. although same thing is happening. I will try to create a dummy account and see if that has anything to do with it...


i ran something like

cd ..
cd ..
until i got C:\
cd program files
cd palm, inc
novacom -l
novacom
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


----------



## Attilio (Oct 14, 2011)

So I booted up my linux machine, installed novacom within a minute... hooked up the touchpad, put it in usb mode, ran the command and it worked first time. Thanks for everyones help, but could not get it to work under windows...


----------



## blitz49 (Oct 14, 2011)

Attilio said:


> So I booted up my linux machine, installed novacom within a minute... hooked up the touchpad, put it in usb mode, ran the command and it worked first time. Thanks for everyones help, but could not get it to work under windows...


Glad that you got it working.


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I just say that this thread is crap 

Win 7 64bit user here. Zero issues installing this, the multiboot, the gapps, themes, basically everything.

In a perfect world someone would bundle this all up into a single install, but it does work.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well it help me and several others to install this so it is not crap. I am sure it will come in handy for more newbies...


----------



## sednafx (Oct 9, 2011)

I created a guide if anyone is stuck. Maybe you messed a step? Hope it helps, Good luck.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=7919
[Guide] Step by Step CyanogenMod Alpha Installation (Win 7 64bit)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Carlo said:


> Can I just say that this thread is crap
> 
> Win 7 64bit user here. Zero issues installing this, the multiboot, the gapps, themes, basically everything.
> 
> In a perfect world someone would bundle this all up into a single install, but it does work.


I wouldn't necessarily say this thread is crap, but I found it amazing that this thread turned into 9 pages of helping people figure out how to use the novacom drivers. The CM7 install guide even tells people they can google novacom and go to webos-internals for a novacom guide (they do have basically a complete walkthrough). It really isn't that hard to figure out if you have a good computing background. Install novacom, add the path to novacom to you environmental variable PATH (or specify the complete path in the novacom commands), and make sure you are running the command from a folder with the ACMEInstaller file.
The CM7 install guide says over and over that this is not meant for the public (eg. non-geeky computer-savvy types). So, while this thread may not be crappy, it shouldn't have been necessary.


----------



## ru124 (Oct 14, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I noticed the ACMEInstaller is specified as "file" in my file explorer it has no file extension...


Yes it should be picked up as a file their is no extension on this file its all good.



nhok_ti said:


> I dont know why my touchpad just showing the USB picture after i typed the command : novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller
> please help! i tried it already 10 times and each time i let it run for 30mins but nothing happened at both touchpad and command prompt


One thing i noticed not sure if its a type "novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller" is that ur '>' is backwards should be '<' "novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller" not sure if it makes a big difference. Also trying putting the file path in as "novacom boot mem:// <C:\ACMEInstaller"

Im running Windows 7 64-BIT and had no problems what so ever.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

ru124 said:


> Yes it should be picked up as a file their is no extension on this file its all good.
> 
> One thing i noticed not sure if its a type "novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller" is that ur '>' is backwards should be '<' "novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller" not sure if it makes a big difference. Also trying putting the file path in as "novacom boot mem:// <C:\ACMEInstaller"
> 
> Im running Windows 7 64-BIT and had no problems what so ever.


Probably didn't help that they left out all spaces in the line that they typed. It's kinda like not stopping at stop lights...sooner or later it's going to ***k you up.


----------

